# First 15 months of training progress pics and beyond....



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

*NEW PROGRESS PICTURES ARE ON PAGE 2*

Hey guys just thought id post a few pics. Unfortunately i didn't take any progress pics 15 odd months ago (September 2008) when i first started training. However i started at a weight of 12 stone, taken in the morning and over the past few months managed to get up to 14 stone, in the morning. (hit 15 stone, 3 months ago but have recently been on a carb cycle to lower body fat) For those who are interested my pb lifts are

bench 130x2

squat 160x6 (to paralell)

deadlift 200x5

standing military 75x8

row 120x5

I acknowledge that my body is lacking in development but am reasonably happy with the progress i have made in the past year or so. This thread is not a journal, it is just going to be a place where i can put my progress photos every 6 months or so. Sorry for the lack of photos and the blurry pics (taken off my blackberry bold) When i get back from uni, in four weeks, i will get my mrs to take pics of my back and a full body shot.. Anyway here they are.....


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

what pics dude?

ahhh those pics


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

photos?

upload your pics to photobucket.com if you are struggling. its easy to use.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

can you see them now? think its becos i made the pictures private :S


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah. nice lats pal


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been training my legs heavy for 3 years and i cant gets em to look like that!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

doing well there mate, whats your diet like?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Legs are looking solid mate, keep it up and training hard.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I train with 54und3r5, his legs exploded after doing a cycle of 5x5, funny because before that, he was called "chicken legs" haha!

looking good mate, would look better with better quality pictures though!


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good matey


----------



## ewenmilne (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done mate. You must be pleased with your achievements so far!

I'm five months in and hoping to achieve some similar results by the time I reach 15 months.

Good inspiration!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

woah...nice legs dude....i mean that in the most hetrosexual way....  ....what's your leg routine like?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

That 2nd pic reminds me of MXD's physique, nice legs mate!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys :]

Bassmonster - As crouchmagic stated above, i just followed a 5x5 programme which included squats 3 times a week. Subsequently followed by a HST programme, which also featured squats 3 times a week... Have recently completed a 6 week cycle of DC training in which i spewed every time after squats.. So as you can see squatting as been a fundamental part of my leg training. Im going to start adding some lunges into my routine soon :]

Oliver- Well my diet has changed tonnes over the last 15 months, mostly due to gaining more nutritional knowledge. Atm i have 6 meals a day with about 300g protein 250g(low)400(high)carbs 50g fat.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good physique mate, lats and legs look superb


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tom Platz in the making! good work.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Freaky legs! Nice one. Delts and lats look good too. Well done.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm impressed buddy,chest delts and legs are a stand out,well done mate,stick in and keep doing what your doing as its defo working:thumbup1:


----------



## kon_soul_18 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking good mate!

Out of interest can you post up your various routines, was looking at doing some heavy 5x5 stuff as i'm need of a new routine to shake my body up. Any chance of you posting the routines that included squats 3 x a week please?

And like most of the guys here i must congratulate you on your lats & beasty legs! Thats not to say the rest of you isn't as good, its just these two stand out.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

kon_soul_18 said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Out of interest can you post up your various routines, was looking at doing some heavy 5x5 stuff as i'm need of a new routine to shake my body up. Any chance of you posting the routines that included squats 3 x a week please?
> 
> And like most of the guys here i must congratulate you on your lats & beasty legs! Thats not to say the rest of you isn't as good, its just these two stand out.


Well the routine i followed was bill starr 5x5 intermediate programme. Like most great splits it was 3 days. i set out my routine as follows

monday

5x5 squat

5x5 bench

5x5 row

wed

4x5 squat (light)

4x5 deadlift

4x5 military press

fri

4x5 1x3 1x8 squat

4x5 1x3 1x8 bench

4x5 1x3 1x8 row

So the monday was heavy day. The 5 sets were ramped, meaning that i would start on a lower weight for my first set and ramp up to my 5rm max on the 5th set (or as close as possible to my 5rm)

So for squats for example (in kilos) my sets would be as such 120, 125,130,135,140(x5 reps for all) **It is important to note that the original programme has bigger progressive gaps.. e.g 60, 80, 100, 120, 140**

On the wednesday, squats were light(er).. i would do the first three sets on monday and would repeat the 3rd set.. e.g 120,125,130,130

Friday would be my chance to make a personal record.. i would use the same 4 sets that i adopted on monday e.g 120,125,130, 135...

However on the 5th set i would put the weight at 145 and try this for a triple. For the 6th set i would use the weight that i had previously used for the 3rd set, that being 130 and would attempt this for 8 reps.

The idea is then, that if you done the triple of 145x3 on the friday, the following monday you would increase the weights. e.g the new weights would be 125, 130,135,140,145

This method of linear progression is a great way to train. It keeps you focused and motivated as you can see constant progression each week.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys, this is my second picture update/progress or whatever you want to call it. I've now been training for 18-19 months. I'll get some pictures of my legs in the next few days :] Currently weighing 14 stone ish.

The reason why i post my pictures up is to get some honest constructive criticism, so please comment. I am currently on a 10 week carb cycle diet to lose bodyfat for my holiday to ibiza, think im about 11-12% bodyfat at the moment????


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TBH I'd just get a tan:lol: You're already lean mate.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> TBH I'd just get a tan:lol: You're already lean mate.


I feel insulted haha.. my milky bar kid look is the new fashion pal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Well the routine i followed was bill starr 5x5 intermediate programme. Like most great splits it was 3 days. i set out my routine as follows
> 
> monday
> 
> ...


so its the same method for the other exercises ie press and deads?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Looking good chris man !


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

yep, don't use this programme at the moment mind!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

They were almost 27 inch.. I'll get some new pics up this week mind.. that pic is old now!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

the new pics are on page 2 mate haha.. just scroll up you nutta!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking great mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread mate. Some impressive lifts and looking good. I have been thinking about changing my training plan around and might steal your one :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

spike1 - ah fair enough, ill post them up later in the week

will101 - its not my routine anymore and its just a template, its billstarrs madcows 5x5


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking brill for such litle time training mate. thinking of trying your workout for a month before i go on a high volume workout, to try and build some strength up, although it may take me a while to workout my wieghts for sets.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

If you do, start off with weights lighter than your 5rm in the first week. Build up to it in week 4, then after this, every week you set a new pr on each exercise.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Saunders you're in brilliant shape mate very well done! I know it's irrelevant but just curious, are you natty? Well done though on your progress and your big lifts!!

You shall now recieve more reps, and I'm going to subscribe to this thread so i never miss out on progress pics lol.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah i'm natty mate and plan on staying this way for the foreseeable future. Injured my back for 2 months from december to february so have only just been able to do squats and lower back orientated exercises again. Got a holiday in 10 weeks so i plan to get down into single digit bodyfat, and then enjoy a rebound and then start to train heavy(ish) again..


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

HJL said:


> looking brill for such litle time training mate. thinking of trying your workout for a month before i go on a high volume workout, to try and build some strength up, although it may take me a while to workout my wieghts for sets.


If you're going to do the program, you need to stick at it for atleast 8 weeks really, as you don't reach your current 5 rep maxes until the fourth week


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers guys, i know its not ideal, but am only at my "heavy" gym for another 5 weeks. maybe il just go heavy for 5 weeks and see what happens as i think ive stopped gaining! sorry for partial hijack lol! subscribed..


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

*ADDED LEG PICTURE ON PAGE 2 *


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

HJL said:


> cheers guys, i know its not ideal, but am only at my "heavy" gym for another 5 weeks. maybe il just go heavy for 5 weeks and see what happens as i think ive stopped gaining! sorry for partial hijack lol! subscribed..


Maybe you could take 2 weeks to build up to your 5rm then you have 3 weeks to make new records??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Yeah i'm natty mate and plan on staying this way for the foreseeable future. Injured my back for 2 months from december to february so have only just been able to do squats and lower back orientated exercises again. Got a holiday in 10 weeks so i plan to get down into single digit bodyfat, and then enjoy a rebound and then start to train heavy(ish) again..


Well that's very impressive then! How old are you? Sorry for the late reply lol. I have very similar goals to you regarding gettin low bf for a upcoming holiday then going on the rebound! haha. :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm 21 as of yesterday, off out tonight for a drink, gonna be messy since i haven't touched a drop of alcohol since boxing day!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

this guy is in great shape!! well done mate!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

cheers mike, long way to go yet mind! : )


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking very good, 15 month's of training wow ; )


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

colt - been train 19 months now, pics are on page 2 if u haven't seen

god - im just a touch over 6ft but 6ft nonethless


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've seen them, looking great!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

you done great mate - legs like tree trunks !!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

You look great mate for all the time youve been training! Your obviously doing something right! Keep up the good work!


----------

